# boolean for-schleife



## kulturfenster (21. Mrz 2007)

guten Morgen,

Ich wollte kurz fragen, ob es stilistisch erlaubt ist eine for - Schlaufe wie folgt zu verwenden:


```
boolean fertig = false;
		
		for (int i = 1; !fertig; i++)
		{
			
			// body
            if (blabla)
                  fertig = true;
			
		}
```

Ist das lesbar? üblich?

VIelen Dank für Tipps.


----------



## Lim_Dul (21. Mrz 2007)

Geschmackssache. Ich würde da eine while-Schleife verwenden, da ich das lesbarer fände.

Alternativ eine "normale" for-schleife der Art:

```
for (int i=1;i<irgendwas.size();i++) {
if (blabla) break;
}
```
Über irgendwas wirst du ja itererieren und wenn das gesuchte Element gefunden ist, bzw die Bedingung erfüllt ist, würde ich mit break rausspringen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Mrz 2007)

jo..würds auch in dieser Richtung machen


```
boolean stopIt = false;

List irgendwas = ...;

for(int i=0,j=irgendwas.size(); i<j; ++i){
   if(stopIt)
      break;
}
```

Performante Schleife vor dem Herrn *g*


----------



## kulturfenster (21. Mrz 2007)

oh, das hab ich noch gar nicht gewusst.

kann man jede SChlaufe per BREAK beenden?


----------



## Lim_Dul (21. Mrz 2007)

Schlaufen eher nicht, aber Schleifen ja


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Schlaufe ... warum sagen alle Schlaufe? Das hört sich so besch..... an! Ja, mit break steigst du aus jeder SchlEIfe aus


----------



## kulturfenster (21. Mrz 2007)

geht beides: http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=/gQPU.&search=loop

aber danke für die Info!


----------



## Lim_Dul (21. Mrz 2007)

kulturfenster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> geht beides: http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=/gQPU.&search=loop
> 
> aber danke für die Info!


Nicht wirklich 

Im Bereich der Programmierung gibt es nur den Begriff der Schleife.


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Naja, Schnürsenkel, Looping, ... kann man ja alles sagen, aber was sich ständiges wiederholendes würd ich net als Schlaufe bezeichnen. Außerdem kennt wiktionary und wikipedia das Wort "Schlaufe" gar net  .

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, Schlaufe is seeeeeeeeeeehr strange


----------



## kulturfenster (21. Mrz 2007)

okokok, ich geb mich geschlagen...


----------

